# Availability of cell phone jammer in India and cost



## phreak0ut (Apr 20, 2008)

My uncle needs a cell phone jammer for his office. He's tired of people's mobile ringing during a meeting. He needs an entry level cell phone jammer just enough cover the meeting room. What will be the cost and where can it be obtained in India? In case he would like to import it from another country, would there be a problem in customs check?


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 21, 2008)

u can chek these out:

*www.dealextreme.com/search.dx/search.jammer

no idea about warranty though...


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the link  Could you please tell me if it would be a problem with customs during import?


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 21, 2008)

^^umm...there's no duty up2 a certain amount i guess.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 21, 2008)

this site is quite famous for cellphone jammers in India.. read it in a magazine 

*www.kumaar.com/


_


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 22, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> this site is quite famous for cellphone jammers in India.. read it in a magazine
> 
> *www.kumaar.com/



Thanks for link, but seems it's a bit pricey for just a meeting room 

@gaurav-I'll try to find out more about this. thanks for the info 

I had contacted this company's sales dept by mail and I got the link. If anyone's interested, you can check it out: *www.wilcom.co.in/


----------

